# Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?



## amselmeister (16. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich so die Suche Nutze scheint mit das mit dem Schalmm absaugen eher ansichtssache zu sein.

Also der eine macht das mehrmals im Jahr , andre nur alle 7 Jahre oder so.

Ich stelle mir nur gerade die frage wenn man ja fleißig Pflanzen reinsetzen soll und auch solche die man einfach ,,reingeworfen,, hat oder die Seerosen die unten verankert sind. wenn man da immer rumkeschert und mit dem Sauger Arbeitet dann macht man das doch alles kaputt oder nicht? 

wie also am besten vorgehen. Oder von welchen Faktoren hängt die rangehensweise ab?


----------



## karsten. (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Hallo

mit Schlamm  hattens wir schon ganz oft 

das Problem ist die Rücklösung von Nährstoffen und der starke Sauerstoffverbrauch.

Ansichtssache   ist ob man es mag  oder sich schön redet .

mfG


----------



## amselmeister (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Wie mag oder schön redet? Wie soll ich schalmm mögen? sehe ihn ja nicht 
Also mich stört es nicht sage ich mal so. Aber wenn nicht weggemachter schlamm der verursacher dafür ist das zB Pflanzen nicht richtig wachsen wollen oder das TEichwasser Trübe bleibt oder auch Algen immer weiter wachsen dann würde ich sagen, mag ich den schlamm nicht und der muss weg


----------



## lisasummer (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Hey,

ich habe seit ca 1 Jahr einen eigenen Teich und bis jetzt war alles super, doch nun nach dem Winter lagert auf dem Boden überall Schlamm :shock ! Also habe ich mal nachgesehen, wie man den wieder wegbekommen kann und dabei bin ich auf eine recht interessante Seite gestoßen _WERBELINK ENTFERNT_ Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt, da ich mich noch nicht so gut mit dem Teichzubehör auskenne, ob und welche dieser Sauger das Richtige für mein Problem wären.

lg 
 Lisa


----------



## LotP (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

also ich habe den angeführten pondovac 4 und bin recht zufrieden damit. Saugt auch in 2,2m tiefe noch recht gut.


----------



## samorai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Hallo Lisa!
Bei 10000 l muss es nicht unbedingt ein Teichsauger sein.Mit einen Industriesauger (Trocken-Nasssauger) geht es auch und der kostet nur die Hälfte, außerdem kannst Du ihn für viele andere Gebiete nutzen ( Auto,Werkstatt,Spinnengewebe o.a.). Der einzige Nachteil ist,Du mußt ihn auskippen, es ist nahrhafter Dünger für Blumen und Co.
Saugen tue ich erst wenn die __ Frösche wieder quaken bzw. ihren Winterschlaf beendet haben.
Dies ist nur eine Empfehlung aus erworbenen Kenntnisse,ob Du sie anwendest liegt bei Dir!

LG Ron!


----------



## Digicat (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Servus Ron

Laut Lisas Profil hat Lisa einen Schwimmteich mit einer Fläche von 21m² und die tiefste Stelle ist 3,3m ...
Darin leben Goldfische und Karpfen 
Die einzige Technik ist eine Pumpe ...

Hmmm ... also ich würde gerne von diesem Schwimmteich Bilder sehen, Ich denke du auch  ... oder


----------



## samorai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Hallo Helmut!
Ich bin jetzt in erster Linie von den 10000 ,ich dachte Liter, ausgegangen. Na wenn es ein Schwimmteich ist,(hat sie ne Null vergessen?) dann lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Teichsaugers auf alle fälle,dann auf keinen Fall ein Industriesauger,man bekommt lange Arme vom auskippen.
Danke Helmut,gut aufgepasst!!

LG Ron!!


----------



## samorai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Hallo Lisa!
Bei unkorrekten Angaben Deiner Teichgröße betreffend,kann ich Dir nicht weiter helfen.
Es ist absolut nicht böse gemeind.
Wenn Dein Teich 21 Quadratmeter hat und er 3,30m tief ist, hat er auf keinen Fall 10000 was auch immer.Schnell mal im Kopf gerechnet, um die 40000l    ........so circa.
Stell das mal richtig!

Grüße Ron!


----------



## jolantha (6. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Lisas Teich  21 m ²  x  3,30 m     =  

-----    69 300 l ------  richtig ??? 

Wer buddelt seinen Teich 3,30 tief ??


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Servus 

Lisa, ich wollte keinesfalls deine Profilangaben zur Diskussion stellen 

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das aus meiner Sicht ein Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz ohne großen technischen Aufwand nicht reinzuhalten ist. Schon garnicht wenn du Karpfen im Teich hast. Die gründeln und nebenbei kacken sie dir den Teich voll.

Aber wie ich schon gemeint habe ... Bilder, Bilder und nochmal Bilder ...


----------



## Lucy79 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

wir haben nen Schlammsauger von Gardena, sind bisher super zufrieden...   das Super- Top- gerät ist natürlich einer mit 2 Kammern, der durchgehend saugt... die Pausen beim Normalen Schlammsauger sind nervig, wenn man so viele Quadratmeter abzusaugen hat


----------



## jolantha (7. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Hallo,
ich habe einfach meine Tauchpumpe an einen Besenstiel gebunden, langen Ablaufschlauch dran, und
ziehe damit dann durch meinen Teich.
Durchgehende Pumpleistung, ohne einmal absetzen zu müssen !


----------



## Christine (7. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen. Ja , nein? wie?*

Ich glaube mal, die liebe Lisa wollte nur den Link hier loswerden. 
Deshalb mache ich das Thema mal zu.
Wenn Lisa wieder auftaucht, dann soll sie sich bitte per PN bei mir melden, dann mache ich das Thema wieder auf uns setze den Link wieder rein


----------

